# HELP!!!! MY ROOM IS BEING TAKeN OVER!!!!



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

OMG, It's taking over, there's no place to hide...er..um...I mean Walk. WATCH YOUR FEET OR YOU MAY STUB YOUR TOE!!! (BTW, I Live in a small appartment)

PIC:


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

so that's what those fastbrakes brackets look like. are those crown ss lines?? i'd watch out for those "replacement" clips for those, some may not hold, so i used the old ones when i installed my friend's set on his real se-r, lookin' good though, now get some gr2 and start brushing.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ya, here's a batter shot of the fastbrakes brackets: http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=40528


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

[Arnold]Ya, yor calipas are punie compaa-ed to ma-in[/Arnold]

:fluffy:


----------



## kwertis (Aug 7, 2003)

wish my floor looked like that . congrats, can't wait to get mine


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i'm guessing by the looks of it, you'll have to remove both rear wheel hubs to get the bracket in there to hold the caliper, or not really???


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

so you baught the 300 dollar shirt and got the free breaks? what a deal!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

how much did all that cost?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sno said:


> how much did all that cost?


$850 for the complete conversion and upgrade.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

hold up, what rear brakes are those off of??? they seem a lot bigger than the stock se-r hardware. are they maxima's??


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

nice setup/// those look stock...

maxima rears are as big as nx fron or maybe a little bigger like 11"


thats what i am going with soon


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*Get to work*

Looks like you need to get to work!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

turbo91ser said:


> Looks like you need to get to work!


Actually, I started on Tuesday, the rears are done completely and the fronts are almost done. I only worked on it for like an hour yesterday b/c of New year.

I gotta tell you, the fastbrakes rear conversion is alot easier than I thought. The install is a bit time consuming, but it is very straight forward.


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*Well..........*



1997 GA16DE said:


> Actually, I started on Tuesday, the rears are done completely and the fronts are almost done. I only worked on it for like an hour yesterday b/c of New year.
> 
> I gotta tell you, the fastbrakes rear conversion is alot easier than I thought. The install is a bit time consuming, but it is very straight forward.


Most things are pretty straight forward if you take your time and think them out.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

So, do you have ABS, and does the kit allow you to keep it?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BIGBULS said:


> So, do you have ABS, and does the kit allow you to keep it?


Didn't have ABS b4 and the upgrade will not give you ABS. If I did Have ABS before I installed it, I would still have it. ABS is a seperate module, it has nothing to do with what caliper, disc, drum, MC, or whatever you may switch out.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

$850 total, thats a bit cheaper than i thought it would be. Thats the exact kit i want for my car and i need to get it soon because my brakes are just about dead...good to hear the rear conversion was straight forward


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I finished up the brake install, at first, the petal was mushy, but I found out I didn't tighten up a SS cable enough and I decided to re-bleed. The pedal is really nice and firm, it feels like a brand new car, in fact, a luxury car. I now have the Altima MC on and it really helps with the rear discs. Very straight forward install, nothing unexpected except for a few really tight brakeline screws. Time really depends on your resources. In my case, the car was sitting on blocks in an overly cramped garage w/ no air tools. I will try to have pix up, but my image server is not working now. 

So far, I spent around $950-1050 b/c I decided to rebuild the rear calipers and buy a shim/clip kit for both the front and rear (front came w/ clips but no shims). I will be getting $100 back when I return my stock calipers to Discount auto and redeem my core charge.


----------

